# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report > سوال: فايل هاي مورد نياز كريستال ريپورت براي اجرا در سيستم مقصد؟؟

## Nima_kyan

سلام
من يه برنامه با #c نوشتم كه براي گزارش گيري از كريستال ريپورت استفاده كردم. حالا بعد از انتقال فايل اجرايي برنامه به سيستم مقصد زمان گزارش گرفتن خطا ميده كه دليلش نصب نبودن كريستال ريپورت رو اون سيستمه.
ميخوام بدونم چه فايل هايي نيازه كه رو اون سيستم نصب شه؟؟؟؟
اگه راهنمايي كنيد ممنون ميشم..

----------


## شاپرک

اين كلمه رو جستجو كن : Merge Module

----------


## dezbluestar

میشه بیشتر توضیح بدی ؟

----------


## alirezaahmadreza

نگاه کن دوست عزیز
Merge Module فایل هایی هستند که که با نصب اونها شما دیگه نیاز نیست فایلهای برنامتو از جاهای مختلف سیستم پیدا بکنی فایلهایی که باعث اجرای برنامه روی سیستم شما میشه مثل فایلهای اجرایی کریستال و سپس اونهار رو به صورت دستی در سیستم مقصد ریجیستری بکنی تا برنامت در سیستم مقصد هم اجرا بشه این فایلها این مشکل رو حل کرده اند و تمامی فایل های مورد نیاز شما برای اجرای برنامتو در خودشون قرار دادند مثلا .net Framework تمام فایلهای که برنامه شما جهت اجرا شدن نیاز داره درون خودش قرار داده و یا ب نصب اسکیول اکسپرس دیگه نیاز به نصب کل اسکیول در سیستم کاربر نیستی و یا دیگر موتور های نرم افزار های دیگه و برای اجرای کریستال بروی سیستم مقصد شما نیاز دارید که موتور کریستال رو بروی سیستم مقصد نصب بکنی شما میتونی این موتور رو از آدرس زیر بدست بیاری :
نسخه 32 بیتی

نسخه 64 بیتی

امیدوارم که مفید واقع شده باشه توضیحاتم
موفق و پیروز و موعید باشید

----------


## mehdiglx

> نگاه کن دوست عزیز
> Merge Module فایل هایی هستند که که با نصب اونها شما دیگه نیاز نیست فایلهای برنامتو از جاهای مختلف سیستم پیدا بکنی فایلهایی که باعث اجرای برنامه روی سیستم شما میشه مثل فایلهای اجرایی کریستال و سپس اونهار رو به صورت دستی در سیستم مقصد ریجیستری بکنی تا برنامت در سیستم مقصد هم اجرا بشه این فایلها این مشکل رو حل کرده اند و تمامی فایل های مورد نیاز شما برای اجرای برنامتو در خودشون قرار دادند مثلا .net Framework تمام فایلهای که برنامه شما جهت اجرا شدن نیاز داره درون خودش قرار داده و یا ب نصب اسکیول اکسپرس دیگه نیاز به نصب کل اسکیول در سیستم کاربر نیستی و یا دیگر موتور های نرم افزار های دیگه و برای اجرای کریستال بروی سیستم مقصد شما نیاز دارید که موتور کریستال رو بروی سیستم مقصد نصب بکنی شما میتونی این موتور رو از آدرس زیر بدست بیاری :
> نسخه 32 بیتی
> 
> نسخه 64 بیتی
> 
> امیدوارم که مفید واقع شده باشه توضیحاتم
> موفق و پیروز و موعید باشید




دوست عزیز سلام

اما نسخه هایی که شما لطف کردید معرفی کردید مخصوص Visual Studio هستش و من لینک شمارو نصب کردم اما Error زیر رو دارم هنوز


Untitled.jpg

----------


## king0007

سلام دوستان کمک میخواستم
یه برنامه با vb6 نوشتم ولی نمیدونم به کدام فایلها نیاز داره برای اجرا در ضمن من میخوام توسط install maker ّراش ستاپ درست کنم میشه لطف" کمکم کنید تا همه فایلهای مورد نیازش رو پیدا کنم ؟؟؟

----------


## alimooghashang

منم همین مشکل رو دارم
با ویژوال استودیو 2010 و SAP_Crystal_Reports_13.0_for_Visual_Studio_2010 پروژه رو ساختم و الان میخوام Setup درست کنم براش توسط install shield منتها نمیدونم چطور این مشکل کریستال ریپورت رو حل کنم
لطفا راهنمایی کنید که روی کامپیوتر مقصد چی باید نصب بشه؟ و چطور این فایل رو داخل یک setup اضافه کنم که کاربر اون رو نصب کنه!
ممنون

پ.ن: دات نت 3.5 استفاده کردم!

----------


## CODETALA

*با عرض سلام !!  جواب شما دوستان :* 

 کاش یه سرچ میزدید :  قبلا خیلی بحث شده بود :
 چنان چه با کریستال ریپورت 2008 کار کرده اید ویا داخل خود وی اس 2008 از کریستال ریپورت بیسیک استفاده کرده اید : باید موتورهای همین ورژن رو تهییه کنید !
 به این صورت که موتورهای کریستال ریپورت تا به سرویس پک 4  نیز ارتقاع یافته اند ( لازمه این رو هم بگم : موتورهای که شما نصب میکنید : اگر فایل ستاب اگزه باشه خیلی به ظاهر کم حجم هست : ولی اگر همون اگزه به حالت  ام اس ای باشه حجم بیشتر رو نشون میده !!!! :

 بنابر این دنیال این عبارت ها باشید :

CRRuntime Crystal Reports 2008

و موتروهای که می تونید پیدا کنید :   cr2008   تا  cr2008sp4  هست !  

و من تا حالا هر جا که دیدم فقط cr2008   رو معرفی می کردند و خبری از سرویس پک ها نبود !!!  که ارتقا یافته ترند !!!

و اگر شما کریستال ریپورت 13 برای وی اس 2010 نصب کرده باشید : باید موتورهای که دوستان در سافت گذر لینک کرده اند استفاده کنید : !!!! ( که قدیمی تر هستن و سرویس پک ها نیز ارائه شده است )

 نکته لازم به ذکر برای اجرای برنامه هاتون و گزارش ها در سیستم عامل های 64 بیتی : باید از موتورهای 64 بیتی استفاده کنید : ( CRRedist2008_x64 ) 

نکته آخر   مرج ماژولی که گفته شده : برای اد کردن نیازمندیهای برنامه برای گزارش گیری : زمانی است که بخواهیم با ویژوال استادیو ستاب بسازید !!!

موفق باشید .

----------


## alimooghashang

من از این استفاده کردم!

http://www.rasekhoon.net/software/show-5464.aspx
الان روی کامپیوتر مقصد چه run time ی باید نصب کنم که برنامه اجرا بشه؟
در ضمن من برنامه ی خودم رو با .net 3.5 کامپایل کردم نه 4!
یعنی روی سیستم مقصد هم باید .net 4 نصب کنم؟

----------


## CODETALA

> من از این استفاده کردم!
> http://www.rasekhoon.net/software/show-5464.aspx
> الان روی کامپیوتر مقصد چه run time ی باید نصب کنم که برنامه اجرا بشه؟
> در ضمن من برنامه ی خودم رو با .net 3.5 کامپایل کردم نه 4!
> یعنی روی سیستم مقصد هم باید .net 4 نصب کنم؟


CRforVS_redist_install_32bit_13_0_4

من قبلا تست کردم ! یعنی دقیقا یه سیستم مشتری دات نت 4 داشت و یکی هم 3.5  روی هر دوتاشون اجرا شدند !  و حتی اگر دات نت 4 لازم داشتی توی محصولت راهت قرارش بده ! و برای اپدیت کردن ویندوز سرویس های 2 یه سرچ بزن دست میاد ( که دوستان هم روشش رو گفتن ) :خیلی راهت هست !

 موفق باشید .

----------


## alimooghashang

> CRforVS_redist_install_32bit_13_0_4
> 
> من قبلا تست کردم ! یعنی دقیقا یه سیستم مشتری دات نت 4 داشت و یکی هم 3.5  روی هر دوتاشون اجرا شدند !  و حتی اگر دات نت 4 لازم داشتی توی محصولت راهت قرارش بده ! و برای اپدیت کردن ویندوز سرویس های 2 یه سرچ بزن دست میاد ( که دوستان هم روشش رو گفتن ) :خیلی راهت هست !
> 
>  موفق باشید .


 ممنون
پس این http://dl.softgozar.com/Files/Softwa...tgozar.com.exe بدرد نمیخوره؟
این فایلی که شما گفتین لینک دانلودش رو از کجا گیر بیارم؟

----------


## CODETALA

این هم مشکلی نداره : یعنی لینک سافت گذر : CRRuntime_32bit_13_0   هست و میتونید دان کنید و استفاده کنید ! و من هم فقط ورژن جدیدترش رو قرار :

 هم 32 بیتش و هم 64 بیتش رو براتون آپلود کرد !


https://rapidshare.com/files/2317767...bit_13_0_4.msi
https://rapidshare.com/files/4048775...bit_13_0_4.msi

در پناه حق باشید ..

----------


## alimooghashang

روی ویندوز xp sp2 این نسخه رو نصب کردم ج نداد

http://dl.softgozar.com/Files/Software/SAP_Crystal_Reports_runtime_engine_for_.NET_Framew  ork_4_(32-bit)_softgozar.com.exe
ولی روی ویستا نصب کردم جواب داد
چکار باید بکنم؟
فایلی که داخل این فایل exe هست اسمش اینه CRRuntime_32bit_13_0.msi

----------


## CODETALA

با سلام :
  میشه لزف کنید مشکل جواب ندادن رو دقیقا بگید :؟ و عکسی از خطا قرار بدید :؟
 اگر دات نت 4 نصب کردید روی ویندوز اکس پی و اجرا گرفتید و جواب نگرفتید باید در نحوه کامپایل وتنظیمات دلیل رو جست و جو کنید :

و پیشنهاد میکنم این مورد رو هم تست بگیرید :
https://rapidshare.com/files/4048775...bit_13_0_4.msi
شاید در سری های جدید این مورد را پشتیبانی کرده باشند !
و برای نصب دات نت 4 روی ویندوز کس پی : نصب دات نت 4 روی ویندوز سرویس پک 2  و.... را جست و جو کنید : ( روش اپدیت راهت و کم حجم و جود دارد )

یا حق

----------


## alimooghashang

خب اگه اینطوری باشه که فایده نداره! اکثر مشتری ها ویندوز xp sp2 دارن! جستجو کردم چیزی یافت نشد! تا اونجا که من یادمه دات نت 4 روی sp2 نصب نمیشد و ارر میداد!
برنامه ی من هم که با .net 35 کامپایل شده!

----------


## alimooghashang

نصب کردم نشد

اینم ارری که میده
دیتابیس رو کاملا بهش دسترسی دارم و داخلش مقادیر رو وارد میکنم و فقط موقع پرینت این ارر میده

System.ArgumentException: Absolute path information is required.
   at System.Security.Util.StringExpressionSet.CreateLis  tFromExpressions(String[] str, Boolean needFullPath)
   at System.Security.Permissions.FileIOPermission.AddPa  thList(FileIOPermissionAccess access, AccessControlActions control, String[] pathListOrig, Boolean checkForDuplicates, Boolean needFullPath, Boolean copyPathList)
   at System.Security.Permissions.FileIOPermission..ctor  (FileIOPermissionAccess access, String path)
   at CrystalDecisions.Windows.Forms.MainReportDocument.  get_ReportSource()
   at CrystalDecisions.Windows.Forms.ViewerDocument.GetA  vailableExportFormats()
   at CrystalDecisions.Windows.Forms.PageView.CreateRepo  rtDocument(String rptURI)
   at CrystalDecisions.Windows.Forms.PageView.CreateNewR  eportDocument(String pageName)
   at CrystalDecisions.Windows.Forms.CrystalReportViewer  .CreateReportSource(Object reportSource)
   at CrystalDecisions.Windows.Forms.CrystalReportViewer  .set_ReportSource(Object value)
   at TellBookForCsharp.frm_print.InitializeComponent()

----------


## alimooghashang

حالبه که در ویندوز سون کار میده ولی در یه سری از ویندوز های اکس پی کار نمیده!
دات نت 4 هم نصب کردم روی ویدوز ها ولی کار نداد

----------


## CODETALA

سلام دوست عزیز !!!

من درست متوجه حرفهاتون نشدم : گفتید دات نت 4 نصب نمیشه کرد : و بعد گفتید نصب کردید " یعنی دات نت 4 رو روی سرویس پک 2 نصب کردید " ؟ موفق به نصب دات نت به روش های گفته شدید ؟
 و من این مشکل رو نداشتم :  شاید شما تحت وب تست میگرید برنامه هاتوت رو ؟!!! و برنامه در مسیر یابی مشکل داشته باشه !

 من خودم هم لازم شد یه بار کار رو تریس کنم : کمی به شک و ترس افتادم : موفق به نصب ویندوز اکس پی سرویس پک 2 شدم راه هل های مورد نظر رو تست مکنم و نتیجه رو به شما هم میگم !
 یا حق .

----------


## alimooghashang

ممنون
بله موفق شدم که دات نت 4 رو روی سرویس پک 2 نصب کنم! منتها این برنامه ی ما هنوز که هنوزه ارر میده! با این کریستال ریپورت!

----------


## CODETALA

سلام دوست عزیز : 



> ممنون
> بله موفق شدم که دات نت 4 رو روی سرویس پک 2 نصب کنم! .


 بسیار خوشحالم : اگر ممکنه روشتون رو لینک بدید و یا به صورت مختصر توضیج بدید تا دوستان دیگه هم استاده کنند !



> منتها این برنامه ی ما هنوز که هنوزه ارر میده! با این کریستال ریپورت!


 من هم ویندوز سرویس پک دو رو دانلود کردم : یه وی ام ویور هم نصب می کنم و تست میکنم : شما هم دوست من یه پروژه درست کن : برای نمایش یه گزارش ساده ! و قرار بده تا بررسی کنیم !
 یا حق .

----------


## alimooghashang

براحتی
setup رو زدم نصب شد  :لبخند گشاده!: 
ویندوز رو که نصب کردید از طریق ایمیل براتون فایل رو میفرستم که تستش کنید
یه احتمالی هم که خودم میدم اینه که ویندوز سیستمی که باش تست میکنم خراب باشه

----------


## CODETALA

با عرض سلام !
  آخر تست های خود من هم تمام شد :  و خیالمم راهت شد !!

 آقا همه چی درست هست !!! حالا با خیال راهت می تونم بگم : که کریستال ریپورت 2011  با موتور داتنت 32 بیت : همون طوری که در تاپیک های قبلی نوشته بودم : *به دات نت 4* جهت اجرای کریستال ریپورت ویوار 13 *نیازی نیست !!!*

 خوب دوست عزیز : من یه عکس از کل اثر گذاشتم : به نظر شما در مقدار دهی و مسیر باید مشکلی داشته باشی !

 برنامه نویسی در :
Microsoft Visual Studio 2010
کریستال
 Crystall Report 13  VS  2010
ویندوز : اکس پی سرویس پک 2  
بدون نیاز به دات نت  4 
عکس رو زمیمه کردم :
Crystall Report2.jpg

----------


## alimooghashang

لطفا ایمیلتون رو برام پخ کنید تا سورس برنامه رو براتون ارسال کنم که تست کنید!
ممنون

----------


## mozhdeh_d

سلام
من از ویژوال استودیو 2010 استفاده کردم و برای گزارش گیری از کریستال 13
حالا برای درست کردن ستاپ گزارشام اجرا نمیشه و fail میشه
کارهای زیر رو انجام دادم :
Runtime engine کریستال رو توی مسیر bootStrapper قرار دادم و لیست پیش   نیازها SAP crystal report ... انتخاب کردم ( در زمان نصب برنامه runtime   بدون هیچ مشکلی نصب میشه )
dll های crystal  رو توی پوشه ی Aplication قرار دادم که توی کامپیوتر مقصد هم کپی شه .
اما همچنان همون ارور رو میده ! تنها چیزی که الان به ذهنم میرسه فقط مرج   ماژول هاست که هرچقدر گشتم نتونستم پیدا کنم لینک سالمش برای دانلود رو
کسی میتونه کمکم کنه ؟
خیلی ی ی ی فوریه !!  :گریه:

----------


## alimooghashang

من که از کریستال ریپورت کوچ کردم به سمت FastReport

----------


## شاپرک

> سلام
> من از ویژوال استودیو 2010 استفاده کردم و برای گزارش گیری از کریستال 13
> حالا برای درست کردن ستاپ گزارشام اجرا نمیشه و fail میشه
> کارهای زیر رو انجام دادم :
> Runtime engine کریستال رو توی مسیر bootStrapper قرار دادم و لیست پیش   نیازها SAP crystal report ... انتخاب کردم ( در زمان نصب برنامه runtime   بدون هیچ مشکلی نصب میشه )
> dll های crystal  رو توی پوشه ی Aplication قرار دادم که توی کامپیوتر مقصد هم کپی شه .
> اما همچنان همون ارور رو میده ! تنها چیزی که الان به ذهنم میرسه فقط مرج   ماژول هاست که هرچقدر گشتم نتونستم پیدا کنم لینک سالمش برای دانلود رو
> کسی میتونه کمکم کنه ؟
> خیلی ی ی ی فوریه !!


لطفا سوال تون رو در يك تاپيك مطرح كنيد نه چند جا!!!!! 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...AA%D8%B1%DB%8C

----------


## razeghaik1

سلام دوستان.از وقت تاپیک زیاد گذشته اما من با asp.net یه سایت نوشتم و از کریتال ریپورت هم استفاده کردم.حالا می خوام بدونم برای اینکه برای گزارش گیری مشکلی پیش نیاد باید تو سرور چیو نصب کنم تا اینکه گزارش ها صحیح اجرا بشن؟
با تشکر

----------

